# Sent the wrong stuff



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2010)

first things first i CAN use what's been sent, fact is though...I don't want to 

I ordered from Roche last week to have them deliver today due to today being my day off and all. The bell goes about ten minutes ago with my stuff GREAT! But I open it and see they've sent the wrong cannulas!

I ordered the flexlink plus cannulas, with the shorter tubing cuz they've finally started coming through hurrah! Except they've only gone and sent me three boxes of the old style flexlinks which when looking at them, I don't really trust.

I'm fuming. I just tried calling Roche to get this sorted and their pump order team are closed on weekends (great eh? brilliant for their customers who WORK all the time ) but the woman has forwarded a mail onto them to call me monday morning. I doubt they will.

Now I have got some of the other ones, I just ordered as I don't like running short. These old ones frighten me because you can't use the clicker to help put them in...if I use one I have to put it in mannually and tbh...that's kind of scary looking at the needles...

I'm just...beyond fuming. This is the second time Roche have mucked things up. I'm gonna start ordering 6 months worth of supplies so I can stop having to call them so often...


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

I doubt they will take them back - but perhaps Shiv could make good use of them!

I was resistant to try different sets with Alex at first - but I think its better to try because you may be stuck in a situation one day where these are the only option. Most sets are similar so if you need to use them dont worry - just give it a go. All pump places in the UK are closed at weekends so this is normal. If you have enough of the ones you are used to then you will be fine.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2010)

bev said:


> I doubt they will take them back - but perhaps Shiv could make good use of them!
> 
> I was resistant to try different sets with Alex at first - but I think its better to try because you may be stuck in a situation one day where these are the only option. Most sets are similar so if you need to use them dont worry - just give it a go. All pump places in the UK are closed at weekends so this is normal. If you have enough of the ones you are used to then you will be fine.Bev



i dunno if they would work on a medtronic pump, think the connecty things will be different? 

I'm gonna give it a go, just because I might as well, annoyed as I am or not. It's just that...you can't use the inserter with it and 

Seriously though, I was more annoyed that they were closed and there was no one who could be bothered to help!!! You would have thought they would at least open half day on a saturday? I might put it in Roche's suggestion box 

I think I'll try one out, but it aint gonna be pretty. I might get Matt to video it, and then post it just so you can all laugh at me freaking out over it


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

I must admit that we have never done it by hand - I wouldnt want to! But there are a few on the childrens list who dont use inserters as it shocks the children - and they all say that its fine once you have done one!
Perhaps Matt could try doing it for you?Bev


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry about the muckup. 
As to inserting manually, I much prefer it as I feel I have  far more control over what I'm doing.  I hated the inserter and have only used it a couple of times.
 If you're not squeamish about seeing someone else doing the insertion there are a few youtube videos showing people doing it (I know it helped me to see children or their parents doing it... if they could so could I!)


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 9, 2010)

How dissapointing, but Rouche will sort it out don't worry too much..

Did you know that they will deliver to an alternitive address, work etc you only need to somebody there to sign for delivery...

And once you've settled with infusions sets and amounts etc, they will start to send out automatic deliveries every quater, all you do is ring if any changes are required to be made to the deliver..


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> How dissapointing, but Rouche will sort it out don't worry too much..
> 
> Did you know that they will deliver to an alternitive address, work etc you only need to somebody there to sign for delivery...
> 
> And once you've settled with infusions sets and amounts etc, they will start to send out automatic deliveries every quater, all you do is ring if any changes are required to be made to the deliver..



yeah ive had it delivered to work before, but didn't know they could do massive deliveries every quarter. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats not good is it ? Ive only had pump 3 weeks , and have yet to put in an order to Roche i think when i go through order with them i will doublecheck theyve got it all right , thanks for the warning


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 11, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Thats not good is it ? Ive only had pump 3 weeks , and have yet to put in an order to Roche i think when i go through order with them i will doublecheck theyve got it all right , thanks for the warning



They will double check the order with you, and they will ask you if you want an alternitive address for delivery..  Also if you phone in the morning (before 12) then you get your order royal mail the next day, afternoons likely to be day after..  They will if you ask include monitoring books and batteries for your meter at the same time..

You can phone over the weekend, but orders won't be dispatched until monday (office hours) if you get any problems with pump phone as there is somebody there for insulin pump problems, I had my first pump go down on a sunday afternoon, sadly they couldn't dispatch a replacement until monday morning (office hours) but got hold of my pump rep, who phoned with information that limped my pump through until my replacement on the Tuesday morning..

They have different numbers for the pump lines, will be on your rep card or in your manual than the normal customer service number on there website, this one is general one for the blood glucose meter side.. https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/customerservice/contactus/index.html


----------



## tracey w (Oct 12, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Thats not good is it ? Ive only had pump 3 weeks , and have yet to put in an order to Roche i think when i go through order with them i will doublecheck theyve got it all right , thanks for the warning



Personally i think roche are great. they are really helpful. I have phoned at weekends too when i had problems with my pump (batteries). They called me back when they said they would.

Once they sent me the wrong cartridges (well i could still use them but not the ones i prefer), they apologised profusely, told me to keep as spares, and had the next lot the next day. Infact all my deleveries have been with me at 8am the next day.

They even sent me a skin once and wouldnt let me pay, (because it didnt have a box), they should be ?10

last week they sent me some nutri scales i had seen on their website about 12 months ago and just mentioned them!

And i always order when i have plenty of stocks  it wouldnt matter if i got the wrong items.  I think they have been wonderful.


----------

